# Jardini Arowana, Hoplias Malabaricus, Jaguar Cichlids



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

Watch my fish feed on this feast of fresh fish and shrimp. Including my wolf fish a.k.a. the piranha eater feeding on a jumbo goldfish that's loaded with NLS pellets. This particular fish is the only one in the aquarium that eats goldfish and we do not recommend feeding any other type of fish this sort of diet.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet video


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice vid. Rocks look comfy...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

My 2 favorite non Piranha fish,Managuense and Jardini's.


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

hey thanks alot guys


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice, I miss my jardini and wolffish, what size tank are they in and how big are they now?


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

jp80911 said:


> nice, I miss my jardini and wolffish, what size tank are they in and how big are they now?


Go to the link:http://www.youtube.com/user/Missredstar82?feature=mhee


----------

